# Poly edge for snow pusher?



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I just picked up a 6' snow pusher that was available locally and put it on my small telehandler.








Cleaning driveways at my jobs is not my responsibility, but I need to be able to clean my own work areas, particularly up near buildings, around the dumpster, path to the dumpster, on the lawn, etc.

Anyway, there were about five trucks that parked on the unplowed driveway today. I went over late this afternoon to get the pusher out of my truck and try it out... Disappointing. It skated right over about 2.5 inches of snow pack. It wasn't super dense snow pack - I could clear it pretty easily with the toe of my boot, but nevertheless the cutting edge was useless.

In another paved area where nobody parked it cleared down to blacktop flawlessly.

So I guess I'm saying *this cutting edge sucks, will poly do what I want?*

I don't want steel cause I think it'll tear stuff up and I don't want to be liable.

Thanks.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Are you using it like this?


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Just looked at the price. Eek.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

WBailey1041 said:


> Are you using it like this?


No, I don't have the backdrag bar, but it is available.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any after pictures of the results?

I guess I’ve spent about half my life in Snow country between Chicago and Salt Lake City. I’ve never seen one of the smaller ones clear all the way down to the pavement like your typical city plow would do.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

WBailey1041 said:


> Any after pictures of the results?


Nah, I was embarrassed and got outta there quick. The regular plow guys kept driving by to see if I was out of the way.

"Few more minutes, guys, let me get this packed down real good for ya."

I've been scoping out lawnsite.com and it's no mystery that these edges suck on snow pack. Unfortunately it was all I could find around here.

Three alternatives are steel, poly, and rubber mounted in front of steel (for impact protection, as there's no trip edge).

I guess plain steel is risky with a pusher.

I was hoping for a slam dunk... The old man next door was shoveling his driveway as I was lifting the pusher out of my pickup bed. I offered to give him a hand but he politely turned me down.

He must've seen the rubber cutting edge and shook his head at me.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sitting on the skis that are on each edge what is the gap to the scraper bar?


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

From personal experience in the Rockies...

Steel is the only edge that will work in your situation... practice on soil and hard surface by pushing and dragging a 2x4.... get comfortable with that and you'll do fine. 

on hard surfaces, be aware of any protrusions... sometimes 1/2" can bring you to a stop... Real Quick-like. 

consider dropping the "feet" from the blade for better cleaning/removal.
oh, also ..
Just say NO, when others asks you to clear their sites... or
It can lead to a distracting segment of Construction.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Snobnd said:


> Sitting on the skis that are on each edge what is the gap to the scraper bar?


I didn't check, gonna stay away til monday for the neighbors' sake and I'll bring some wrenches then so I can play around with it.



Thom Paine said:


> Steel is the only edge that will work in your situation...


No chance for poly? Not sharp enough?

If the machine ever makes it back to my shop this winter I'll play around with the 2x4 in the parking lot.

Thanks guys.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

I just read on newagtalk.com that some guy wanted to put a wooden cutting edge on.

I was like, wtf... But it would seem to have enough stiffness to scrape, yet if you really hit something hard then the wood would crush instead of break something else.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

reggi said:


> I didn't check, gonna stay away til monday for the neighbors' sake and I'll bring some wrenches then so I can play around with it.
> 
> 
> No chance for poly? Not sharp enough?
> ...



correct. not sharp enough.. or rigid enough in some situations. 

Take your time.. have fun with learning the tool... you'll do good.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

reggi said:


> I just read on newagtalk.com that some guy wanted to put a wooden cutting edge on.
> 
> I was like, wtf... But it would seem to have enough stiffness to scrape, yet if you really hit something hard then the wood would crush instead of break something else.


First of all, WTF?!? You cheating on us with some slut named newag?

Secondly, now you know why George Washington had wooden teeth.

😜


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ed Corrigan said:


> First of all, WTF?!? You cheating on us with some slut named newag?
> 
> Secondly, now you know why George Washington had wooden teeth.
> 
> 😜


I found one of our regulars on lawnsite.com

same username. Thought that was funny.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Seriously though, I might try a 2x8.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

I've never used one of those boxes or a poly blade, but I've pushed some snow with a steel blade on a pickup truck. I can't see a wooden blade lasting very long, but it would be interesting to see what it does. I'm willing to make the popcorn for this one.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Need to start a pool. I'm saying a 2x will last under 3 minutes.

Anyone else?


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

While it was another life time ago, I use to live in MI. Would clear snow with a regular truck plow and a front loader. Never have a problem with tearing anything up with the loader. Always took it slow when using it. I’m sure a steel edge on the pusher would be the same as using a loader bucket for snow. Take it slow and lite pressure.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

SouthonBeach said:


> While it was another life time ago, I use to live in MI. Would clear snow with a regular truck plow and a front loader. Never have a problem with tearing anything up with the loader. Always took it slow when using it. I’m sure a steel edge on the pusher would be the same as using a loader bucket for snow. Take it slow and lite pressure.


Good point, most of the advice I’ve been reading was written by guys with parking lot accounts with big iron being driven by drowsy employees at production snow removal speeds. I’ll probably get a steel edge next week.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

I'll put the popcorn away 

😡


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ed Corrigan said:


> I'll put the popcorn away
> 
> 😡


now I feel bad…


----------

